# Doctors that care



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

I have had this condition for years now, but after having some test and a small sugery last year. My life has not been the same. I cannot do any of the things I used to be able to do...My life is run by pain and agony. Sometimes I can't even get out of bed for months. I have also been to see numorous Dr's and specialist in and out of the hospital. And like all of you I have been brushed off by the Dr's and told to live with it. I was wondering if there is any real help out there for us? If you know of any PLEASE! I'm begging for help.


----------

